# 2004 530i Configuration Questions



## parnola (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm close to deciding on the '04 530i as my next car, but I have a few questions that I can't get a straight answer on:

1) Does the Sport Package require the Leather/Premium Package? I didn't find mention of this in the literature or elsewhere online, but when I configured the car online at bmwusa.com it indicated that Sport Package requires leather, however it still let me configure it without.

2) What do you folks think about the standard sound system? I really like my music, but 1800 for the premium sound package seems steep.

3) Does anyone have the 5-series in Titanium Gray? If so, I'd love to see pics of it!! I'm having trouble deciding between that and Silver Gray but I haven't seen a pic of the former.

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

parnola said:


> I'm close to deciding on the '04 530i as my next car, but I have a few questions that I can't get a straight answer on:
> 
> 1) Does the Sport Package require the Leather/Premium Package? I didn't find mention of this in the literature or elsewhere online, but when I configured the car online at bmwusa.com it indicated that Sport Package requires leather, however it still let me configure it without.
> 
> ...


*Absolutely* get the premium sound system. The logic7 is the best sound I've heard from a stock Bimmer. Here's a pic of someone's e60 in Titanium Grey. I think it's a great color and I'm getting the windows tinted in 2 weeks!


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

parnola said:


> 1) Does the Sport Package require the Leather/Premium Package? I didn't find mention of this in the literature or elsewhere online, but when I configured the car online at bmwusa.com it indicated that Sport Package requires leather, however it still let me configure it without.


I was considering the 530i before I ordered the 330CiC. Leather (or Prem Pkg) is required if you want the Sport Pkg...probably because the sport seats are only manufactured/configured in leather, not leatherette. Also, selecting leather will give you add'l color options (gray, auburn).


----------



## parnola (Apr 14, 2004)

*Titanium Gray*

Wow! The Titanium Gray looks awesome. I'm going to have to get that. I agree it'll look great with the windows tinted. I'll have to listen to the Logic7 system at a dealer I guess.

ger3sf - thanks for the confirmation on the leather issue!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Been having a tough time deciding on color choices myself. The Titanium Gray looks very nice!!


----------



## Docs_530i (Apr 16, 2004)

Parnola, The dealer where I bought mine from had a 525i with sports package without the premium, but I didn't bother to look inside. So I guess it's possible.

I've had a chance to drive a model with the premium sound system and a model without for about a months time each. IMHO, get the premium sound sound system.

I ended up choosing Titanium Grey for my 530i.


----------



## parnola (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll head over to a couple dealers this weekend and see what I can find in the way of sports package w/o premium.

I'd love to see some pics of your Titanium Grey 530i!



Docs_530i said:


> Parnola, The dealer where I bought mine from had a 525i with sports package without the premium, but I didn't bother to look inside. So I guess it's possible.
> 
> I've had a chance to drive a model with the premium sound system and a model without for about a months time each. IMHO, get the premium sound sound system.
> 
> I ended up choosing Titanium Grey for my 530i.


----------

